# Neolamprologus gracilis



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Is there anyone around here presently keeping Neolamprologus gracilis or know of someone that does? Thanks!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Please P.M. the information to ACC in NC. Breeder recommendations are not allowed on the forums.

Also, check our Sponsers. That is not an uncommon fish. If they don't have it, they might be able to get it.


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Floridagirl said:


> Please P.M. the information to ACC in NC. Breeder recommendations are not allowed on the forums.
> 
> Also, check our Sponsers. That is not an uncommon fish. If they don't have it, they might be able to get it.


If someone chimed in I wanted to get their experiences and some information along with some pictures if possible before I tried to source any? Thanks!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Understood.


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Floridagirl said:


> That is not an uncommon fish.


I think you should have said not a common fish. I've posted on four other fish forum sites and haven't found anyone keeping them. I know N. brichardi and N. pulcher types are common but I don't think these are!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

ACC in NC said:


> Floridagirl said:
> 
> 
> > That is not an uncommon fish.
> ...


The fish seem to go in cycles. 2011-2012 they were more common. How it seems as if Daffodil Pulcher is more popular. I'll p.m. you a person that used to have them on CF. Not sure if they still do.


----------



## pumh (Sep 26, 2010)

I got a pair of N. gracilis about a month ago and they have their first of fry (about two or three weeks old) right now, and I believe they are going to spawn again soon (a week or two).


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

pumh said:


> I got a pair of N. gracilis about a month ago and they have their first of fry (about two or three weeks old) right now, and I believe they are going to spawn again soon (a week or two).


Do you have a picture of your pair? How big are they? Thanks for the reply!


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

im keeping neolamprologus marunguensis which is thought to be a naturally occurring hybrid of neolamprologus splendens and neolamprologus gracilis..


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

m1ke715m said:


> im keeping neolamprologus marunguensis which is thought to be a naturally occurring hybrid of neolamprologus splendens and neolamprologus gracilis..


Most of the N. gracilis I see are in the 3 inch size range and N. splendens around 3.5 inches. I just got rid of 4 large N. marunguensis and they where 4.5 to 5 inches head to tail. See picture below. The largest compressiceps in the second picture is 3 inches head to tail for comparison.


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Possible pair of N. gracilis I recently acquired.


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

my boy was keeping the falcicula which *** also noticed are very similar.


----------

